# Treats



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think we've settled on using Fromm for our pup when he comes home to us and we plan on slowly switching him over from what the breeder is currently feeding.

I'm curious about treats though, I know rawhide treats are not suggested from most things I've read-do you all agree with that? I'm wondering about things like hooves, pizzle sticks, and other natural type chew treats-which ones should be avoided and which ones are ok to give. I also wonder if some are ok, but not necessarily for a puppy. And do these type of treats cause staining?

I have a friend who recommends greenies-do you think they really help to keep teeth clean and would they be ok for a young pup? He'll be ten or eleven weeks when we bring him home.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rawhide is absolutely *not* safe for any dog, so I recommend staying away from that completely. 

Bully Sticks / Flossies / pizzle sticks are all wonderful! They are all essentially the same thing. You do need to supervise them with these chews, I usually allow my two to chew on them for 20-30 minutes at a time. Some stink really bad and others don't have much of a smell, so just be prepared! lol

I mentioned trying out Antlerz in another thread you started (the one asking about toys) so you can look into those if you'd like.

I do not personally think Greenies are healthy; they do not digest well and chunks can easily be broken off and swallowed. Some dogs have had major health issues in the past due to Greenies.

None of the natural treats should cause or contribute to tear staining, unless the dog is allergic to something in the treats/chews. Try to get all natural treats that are *grain-free*, and with *no* wheat, corn, soy, and no artificial flavoring or colors. You will probably find that it is easiest to order treats online as Petco/Petsmart only carry a select few good options. You can also try to locate a specialty local pet boutique (one that doesn't sell pets!) and ask if they carry grain-free products.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

For soft treats, we use the Zuke's (mini zukes and the blueberry/lamb 'jerky'- which I break into small pieces). They don't have corn, fillers whatever etc etc.

I've said it a few times here, but I knew of a little chihuahua who died from rawhide (intestinal blockage)..they're really dangerous. I, personally, don't trust greenies either..but my Malt isn't a chewer either, so it's not a temptation. 

There are some natural 'bully' / 'flossie' type sticks on the market and those might be okay...

good luck!

Ps-honestly I think actually brushing their teeth is the best way to clean them...I actually use my finger instead of a small brush as her mouth is so tiny...but it does work and help a lot.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You've received great advice here. I also recommend brushing, the sooner, the better. I use the C.E.T. enzymatic toothpaste( vanilla mint.) Like Andrea said, you can use your finger. Bite-size pieces of apple(without the peeling,) bananas, blueberries, and broccoli are great treats for them, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys I really appreciate it  We'll stay away from the greenies and I do plan on brushing the teeth too.  I can't wait!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aprilb said:


> You've received great advice here. I also recommend brushing, the sooner, the better. I use the C.E.T. enzymatic toothpaste( vanilla mint.) Like Andrea said, you can use your finger. Bite-size pieces of apple(without the peeling,) bananas, blueberries, and broccoli are great treats for them, too.:thumbsup:


 I do not give apple peeling. If I wasn't clear, I'm sorry.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We use the Zuke's mini naturals too for treats. You've already rec'd good advice about chewing options. I use Petzlife spray gel for their teeth cleaning. It does a fabulous job and is quick and easy. Just spritz in their mouth.


----------



## markrielly84 (Mar 31, 2011)

Off topic:

Should I give my maltese treat even they are bad? I always give them when they do good things like poo in the spot I already specify for them. 


_________________
pet food review


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I also use cherios and the gerber toddler apple bites for mine  they are great for training purposes!! Mia LOVES the mini zukes in the peanut butter flavor too!!!


----------

